# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Παρουσίαση Ολοκληρωμένων Κατασκευών > Παρουσίαση Πρόχειρων Κατασκευών >  >  Wood lighted 3-D shadow box

## weather1967

H κατασκευή είναι περισσότερο ξυλοκατασκευή,μέ αγοραστή ταινία rgb led μέ ασύρματο χειριστήριο.
Αν νομίζουν οι διαχειριστές ότι δέν ταιριάζει στήν κατηγορία μπορούν νά τό διαγράψουν.

Λίγα λόγια γιά τήν κατασκευή

Εφτιαξα ένα 3-D shadow box,κόπια δηλαδή από το site του Steve Ramsey.

Tο τελάρο έγινε από κ/π οκουμέ 15 mm,και τά συρόμενα πάνελ από κ/π  οκουμέ 4 mm,βάφτηκε με ακρυλικά χρώματα,και αγοράστηκε  λεντοταινία RGB με τροφοδοτικό και ασύρματο τηλεκοντρόλ για αλλαγές  χρώματος-φωτεινότητας κ.τ.λ.

Περάστηκε τό τελάρο baby oil μόνο,καί μού αρέσουν οι γραμμές στά σόκορα  μπροστά,δείχνει σάν σχέδιο,τοποθετήθηκε στό τοίχο σάν κάδρο.

Περισσότερες φωτογραφίες από τήν κατασκευή στό παρακάτω site,γιατί δέν μπορώ νά ανεβάσω περισσότερες από 6.

http://users.otenet.gr/~meteo/projec...hadow-box.html

----------

Lord Vek (26-11-20)

----------


## SeAfasia

σε πάω...
το proxxon ειναι το DS 230/E 27088;
και πάλι μπραβο..

----------


## weather1967

> σε πάω...
> το proxxon ειναι το DS 230/E 27088;
> και πάλι μπραβο..




Σε ευχαριστώ 
Ναί η επιτραπέζια σέγα πού είναι τό σπιράλ τής σκούπας,είναι η μικρή  Proxxon DS 230/E 27088
Καί η άλλη δεξιά της η μεγαλύτερη επιτραπέζια σέγα PROXXON/DSH  28092

----------

SeAfasia (04-01-18)

----------


## SeAfasia

τη θέλω για να κόβω πλακέτες βασικά...κάνει έτσι;

----------


## weather1967

> τη θέλω για να κόβω πλακέτες βασικά...κάνει έτσι;



Nαί κάνει αλλα μέ λάμα γιά μέταλλο.

Αλλά γιατί νά χρησιμοποιήσεις επιτραπέζια σέγα πού δέν κόβει απόλυτα ευθεία,και να μήν πάρεις γιά πλακέτες τό μικρό δισκοπρίονο πάγκου proxxon Proxxon ks230 μέ τόν κατάλληλο δίσκο 28016-28017,νά κόβεις απόλυτες ευθείες καί είναι καί 25 ευρώ περίπου φτηνότερο από τήν επιτραπέζια σέγα DS230.

----------


## Spark

Δημήτρη ειναι ωραια τα διακοσμητικά που φτιάχνεις, με γουστο και μεράκι, μπράβο.
 περιμένω να δω φωτογραφία το κάδρο φωτισμένο 
μπορεις να απενεργοποιήσεις το φλας και να φωτογραφήσεις το φωτισμένο με λεντ κάδρο με λιγότερο φως δωματίου,
ωστε να δείχνει καλύτερα.

----------


## weather1967

> Δημήτρη ειναι ωραια τα διακοσμητικά που φτιάχνεις, με γουστο και μεράκι, μπράβο.
>  περιμένω να δω φωτογραφία το κάδρο φωτισμένο 
> μπορεις να απενεργοποιήσεις το φλας και να φωτογραφήσεις το φωτισμένο με λεντ κάδρο με λιγότερο φως δωματίου,
> ωστε να δείχνει καλύτερα.



Σέ ευχαριστώ Σπύρο,πιό καλά βγάζει στό ημίφως τό κινητό παρά μιά απλή ψηφιακή πού έχω
Ανεβάζω καί μερικές φωτογραφίες μέ τό κάδρο φωτισμένο σέ σκοτάδι.

----------


## weather1967

Καί ένα βίντεο μέ τίς εναλλαγές τών χρωμάτων τής λεντοταινίας.Στό απόλυτο σκοτάδι είναι ακόμα πιό εντυπωσιακό,όπως στίς φωτογραφίες.

----------


## SeAfasia

> Nαί κάνει αλλα μέ λάμα γιά μέταλλο.
> 
> Αλλά γιατί νά χρησιμοποιήσεις επιτραπέζια σέγα πού δέν κόβει απόλυτα ευθεία,και να μήν πάρεις γιά πλακέτες τό μικρό δισκοπρίονο πάγκου proxxon Proxxon ks230 μέ τόν κατάλληλο δίσκο 28016-28017,νά κόβεις απόλυτες ευθείες καί είναι καί 25 ευρώ περίπου φτηνότερο από τήν επιτραπέζια σέγα DS230.



δεν το ειχα σκεφτει...ευχαριστω..

----------

